# Teal opener..where ya going?



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

We will be at Dam B, Lake Steinhagen cause we also have two alligator permits for that weekend at that lake.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Fishing. 

Too **** hot and too many skeeters.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

hopefully port o connor, last year for teal opener only one hunting the bay never heard a shot but we did well. if no cooler weather comes soon might be fishing from the blinds lol


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

brodyfisher said:


> hopefully port o connor, last year for teal opener only one hunting the bay never heard a shot but we did well. if no cooler weather comes soon might be fishing from the blinds lol


Keep me posted Bro. Second weekend might find us in POC for some Tael and "fishing from the blind".


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Garwood Prairie


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

will do, hunting opening and the last weekend! it was nice last year with no one else


----------



## 22Conch (Feb 28, 2009)

daddyeaux said:


> Garwood Prairie


This

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> Garwood Prairie


 there, too...
that is, if I can make it due to work...

had many good shoots there in past yrs...


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Either Hockley or Beasley... All depends if my little lady wants to go.



Timemachine said:


> We will be at Dam B, Lake Steinhagen cause we also have two alligator permits for that weekend at that lake.


I've seen some dinosaurs in the cypress brakes up the rivers over there...


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Eagle Lake/Garwood on Saturday then Bay City area on Sunday. Can't wait!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Lubbock


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

Will the real already hit the coast that soon? I am a duck newbie, started last year at POC December and January did ok on Red and Scaup.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

you did not know poc was red and scaup capital lol. there was some last year in poc but just a ton but we got our limits but ill be going down again sooon can let you know if I see any


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Mojo281 said:


> Either Hockley or Beasley... All depends if my little lady wants to go.
> 
> I've seen some dinosaurs in the cypress brakes up the rivers over there...


Hey now Hockley is in my backyard!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Marshhunter you ready?

This project should be done by the teal opener. I am headed to the mid to lower coast. I got a brackish water flat right off a deep channel I can get the new rig out for its maiden voyage.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Anahuac marsh. Last year it took about 30 minutes before the rice fields sent them to us but it only took that long to limit once they got there.


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

MWP said:


> Anahuac marsh. Last year it took about 30 minutes before the rice fields sent them to us but it only took that long to limit once they got there.


Same experience here, but it in the Galveston Bay Marsh. Took videos of flocks coming into the decoys


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

wal1809 said:


> Marshhunter you ready?
> 
> This project should be done by the teal opener. I am headed to the mid to lower coast. I got a brackish water flat right off a deep channel I can get the new rig out for its maiden voyage.


Dude... that thing is gnarly.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

wal1809 said:


> Marshhunter you ready?
> 
> This project should be done by the teal opener. I am headed to the mid to lower coast. I got a brackish water flat right off a deep channel I can get the new rig out for its maiden voyage.


Ready when you are! sign me up!!


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> Ready when you are! sign me up!!


Hey me too!!!


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

ill be in bay city, hopefully puttin the hurtin on the little marsh rocks!!! I cant wait.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

KDubBlast said:


> Hey me too!!!


It is over at Sport Marine in Richmond. He said he would have it ready by the opener. I still have a lot to do before it is huntable. I have to finish out 2 doors, run LED nav lights, interior led lights and move the bases for the 4 swivel chairs. I guess above all things I should see if the dern thing will float. I have not had it in the water.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

wal1809 said:


> It is over at Sport Marine in Richmond. He said he would have it ready by the opener. I still have a lot to do before it is huntable. I have to finish out 2 doors, run LED nav lights, interior led lights and move the bases for the 4 swivel chairs. I guess above all things I should see if the dern thing will float. I have not had it in the water.


Gonna have a Cadillac out there man. Hopefully she floats, looks like the pontoons are in decent shape. Nothing to out of place on them.


----------



## Jpaulp (Nov 14, 2012)

South of Winnie off White's Ranch Road.


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

KDubBlast said:


> Dude... that thing is gnarly.


40 man blind!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

markmc2 said:


> 40 man blind!


Only if you stack em right


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Somerville of Trinity river bottoms for me.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I'll be hunting at my place in Pattison. My dad and I went out yesterday and the blind is all brushed up and ready for the opener. It sure looks ducky, plenty of water and food.

Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, gotta quit staring at the clock!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

If this high pressure don't move along I'm not gonna go... It is a hot/humid mofo.


----------



## PhiDelt818 (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like we got a front coming in before this weekend! Should make the temps a lot more enjoyable in the blind. Looking forward to gettin after em!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Hockley IF they ever show up


----------

